# Baked Parmesan Crusted Trout



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Tried something new last night with some fish I caught on Monday at the Berry:

2 trout, skinned; no fins, head or tail. Dredged them in a mixture of flour, kosher salt, black pepper, and some garlic powder. Quick dip in egg wash (2 eggs and a few tablespoons of milk) then straight into a mixture of 50% panko bread crumbs, 50% Parmesan cheese, with just a bit more garlic powder added. 

I then put them in the oven on a baking sheet, and cooked them on 400* for about 25 minutes, turning the pan around halfway through. 

We ate them with spaghetti squash from the garden, some green beans, and toasted pine nut cuscous. NOT BAD!!! My wife, who isn't a big fish eater LOVED it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I missed this recipe, dangit.

Looks like a great recipe, so I'm bumping it up.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh yeah I have gotta try this one ASAP. Too bad I just got my batch out of the smoker! In gerneral I am not a fan of baked fish (just 2 other recipies for baked fish) and I have been looking for yet another way to enjoy trout in the oven. Screw the vegies though in my case.

Thanks Wyogoob for bumping this one!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I tried this last night. Honey mustard as dipping sauce would do well with this one.


----------

